# Classical piece used in this Youtube movie trailer?



## RyanJH

I need help identifying this piece. Thanks for your time!

(Btw, if you watch this trailer, it's actually pretty sexually suggestive, so just a heads-up if you are at work)


----------



## KenOC

Habenera from Carmen, Bizet.


----------



## Hassid

"Habanera"


----------



## RyanJH

Much appreciated, KenOC and Hassid.


----------

